# Help with coding revision of c-section scar



## Jarts (Sep 2, 2009)

I am having trouble finding the correct cpt/dx codes to use for removal of masses from c-section scar (endometrial masses or adenoma masses x3 in c-section scar. Does anyone have any ideas? We are trying to pre-cert this with our local medical assistance carrier - DMAP (Oregon).

Thanks for any input
Julie

edit: I just spoke with the physician and she is doing a 58662 as the main procedure. The removal of the masses from inside the incision is due to pain, if that helps any.


----------



## Jarts (Sep 2, 2009)

We're thinking cpt: 13101 with dx: 709.2. Anyone agree or disagree with this??
THANKS! Julie


----------



## KimberlySherman (Sep 9, 2020)

If the masses were in the uterine scar, 58662 would be coded for excision of the masses. If the masses were in the abdominal scar, the correct code would be based on the depth and size of the excision. Either the integumentary codes for benign or malignant lesion excision, or the musculoskeletal codes for soft tissue tumor excision, would be coded.


----------

